# Famous people on tandems



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I know that Nate has Courtney and whats-his-name's old Cannondale, but does anyone have pictures of famous people actually on tandems? I'll start: Here's a picture of a famous ******* comedian on a Fandango.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

What's with the blacked-out section behind the non-famous guy's butt?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I just thought it was a really big gel saddle...


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

air bag ?


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*lonely*

Honestly, I almost never see anyone else famous or not on a tandem (off-road). Some of you need to head out to Fruita/Moab this spring so we don't feel as lonely out there. That said we are starting to become known in town so maybe we will become infamous (that means more than famous, right?).


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Visit to Fruita*

We will definitely be out your way come spring time. Please keep us posted as to the trail status. We've been covered in snow since Thanksgiving weekend 

As for famous people on tandems...I can't say that I've ever seen any (at least not in person).


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Trails4Two said:


> Honestly, I almost never see anyone else famous or not on a tandem (off-road). Some of you need to head out to Fruita/Moab this spring so we don't feel as lonely out there. That said we are starting to become known in town so maybe we will become infamous (that means more than famous, right?).


I hope you don't think that the "more than famous" quote was wasted - I caught it. :lol:

-F


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> H That said we are starting to become known in town so maybe we will become infamous (that means more than famous, right?).


Yep. Just like insane means more than sane.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Rufudufus said:


> What's with the blacked-out section behind the non-famous guy's butt?


Darned if I know. They were shooting some instructional video for teambuilding and cooperation, etc.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

One of our Fandango customers was riding on their local trail, and encountered Floyd Landis riding mtb. Apparently the tandem caught his (floyd's) attention, because he flahsed a thumbs-up the team and yelled "very cool!".
I suppose he may be more in the infamous catagory?


----------

